# Potato Starch in your dog food?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/risky-gm-potato-believed-to-be-in-some-pet-products.html


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Very scary. I'll be making a call to Blue Buffalo. I'll post when I hear from them.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder if some of the fav brands here at SM have this in them???
I hope not!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This article reminds me of why I won't feed Micky Natural Balance. After they changed their formula, every single variety now contains some form of either potato starch or potato protein. After feeding Micky some of the Duck and Potato version he had horrible tear stains. So I had assumed that he was allergic to potato, but now I'm pretty sure its not potato, just the quality was bad, because he's been eating Acana Grasslands for over a month now and no tear staining. One of the main ingredients is potato, but I trust Acana to source it from a safe place. Thanks for posting this Suzan.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

For those of you who feed Natural Balance, they use "potato protein" in their foods. I contacted Natural Balance and they emphatically told me in an email that they do not use Amflora potatoes in their foods. :w00t:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Please, everyone, read the article carefully and don't panic. It does not say that potato starch is dangerous at all. Only one type of potato starch apparently is and all you need to do is contact the company that makes your dog food and ask, like aprilb and mindi's mom did:

Here is a quote taken from the article linked in post #1. I did not put the bolded type in. It is part of the original article:

"The food/treat label will NOT indicate Amflora potato starch/protein. *The ONLY way to know if your pet's food or treats contain risky (ok, down right dangerous) amflora potato starch/protein is to ask your pet food/treat manufacturer for a guarantee in writing.* Ask them specifically: "Does XXXX (pet product) contain any potato products or protein products that come from amflora potatoes; or any starch with the same properties as amflora?" Get your response in writing! Do not accept a verbal 'yes' or 'no'. If the manufacturer is not willing to put in writing the guarantee amflora potato starch/protein is not used in their pet foods and/or treats, there's your sign.

While 'regular' potato protein sourced from the U.S. or other safe country of origin would not be of concern, Amflora potato protein/starch would be."


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Blue Buffalo has not returned my email or phone call.:angry: I just left them another voicemail. That makes me suspicious when people don't return my calls. Hopefully they get back to me soon.


----------

